# Just Plain Folk exists?



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I have been trying too contact Just plain Folk for a year now to try and order many figures with no reply. Am I missing something? Does this business exist?

I know that there figures are really nice and really want to purchase 20 to 40 figures at a time. Can anyone let me know how I can get these figures or comparable ones from another company.


----------



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

I got mine from http://www.reindeerpass.com/figures-2.aspx

John


----------



## capjr (Dec 27, 2007)

they are also available from me, Fun & Games, at the same prices .... i don't have them pictured on the web, but i have all the old ones and several from the first run of the first batch of the new ones ... you can contact me off line ..

allen
[email protected]


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

The website for Just plain folk is www.justplainfolkfigures.com. 
their email is [email protected] 
phone # is 856-786-0080


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

capjr are you a legitimate business? Where are you located?


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I go too there web site on a regular basis gscaleisfun and I have emailed him many times with no response. I have also noticed that the web site has not been updated in a long time...or so it seems. I am sure that he has many other figures.


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By gscaleisfun on 23 Aug 2010 12:51 PM 
The website for Just plain folk is www.justplainfolkfigures.com. 
their email is [email protected] 
phone # is 856-786-0080 

Hi Dave,

Just a minor correction. I believe John's email address is [email protected]
(.net rather than .com)

Also (as Dave can verify) John Schneider had a display with a wide variety of his Just Plain Folks at the recent HAGRS show in Kansas City, MO. 

John showed me some of his new figures which included a LGB Mogul Engineer which was very nice.

Jerry


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

John was at the NGRC in Tacoma, Washington.

I am sure he is back in NJ. Here is a hot link. JUST PLAIN FOLK

John Schneider
% JUST PLAIN FOLK
818 Linclon Avenue
Palmyra, NJ 08065 Phone - (856) 786-0080


email - [email protected]


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification it looks like Just Plain Folk does still exist. John Schneider emailed me today. I was worried that they went out of business or something. Good too see there still going strong.


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By NavyTech on 23 Aug 2010 05:21 PM 
Thanks for the clarification it looks like Just Plain Folk does still exist. John Schneider emailed me today. I was worried that they went out of business or something. Good too see there still going strong. 

I sent an email to John when I saw this post so it looks like everything is OK now.

Glad it worked out for you,

Jerry


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Whats the excuse for him not emailing back then if the business is still going on then?


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I receive emails from John on a regular basis. To date, I have never tried to contact him. His figures are also available thru Ridge Road Station. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By takevin on 05 Sep 2010 09:08 PM 
Whats the excuse for him not emailing back then if the business is still going on then? 
There can be many reasons why emails fail to go through. My ISP in the past has on several occasions not passed incoming emails to me and other ISPs have occasionally rejected emails from my ISP. I've also had emails go to one computer but not get through to another computer. I have no idea what John's situation is but the best place to get an answer would seem to be to contact John directly rather than to ask a question on MLS that John most likely will never see unless he happens to be a member of MLS and happens to notice it.

The problem with public forums like MLS is that one person might have a unique problem but 1,000 might read about it and think a singular problem represents a universal problem every customer would run into. 

I had never tried to contact John in the past (I've met him at a few train shows) but when this topic came up I sent him an email to let him know about it and he responded both here and by private email to me within a few hours.


Most manufacturers no longer respond on forums because it tends to be a lose - lose situation for them. The more they try to address one situation the more questions arise and they end up worse than they started out.

Just my opinion,

Jerry


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I talk to John at least one time a week and usually more. He is fine and wants to do business. 
I sometimes send him an email from my yahool email account and he doesn't get it or it bounces back in about 3 days of sending it. 

Give him a call. It's faster to get answers back. 

David


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By takevin on 05 Sep 2010 09:08 PM 
Whats the excuse for him not emailing back then if the business is still going on then? 
Above it was stated that they were sending to wrong address, how would you respond to something you never received?

Mebbe just not being pyschic was his 'excuse'!










John


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

It was sent to the right address and he did get the email just failed to respond for what ever reason. He did not give a reason but did look back and noticed my email sent too him months prior. I am sure it was an honest error. When I started this thread I honestly thought that he may have gone out of business or something. Who better to get the true scoop than MLS and things are good.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 07 Sep 2010 09:51 AM 
Posted By takevin on 05 Sep 2010 09:08 PM 
Whats the excuse for him not emailing back then if the business is still going on then? 
Above it was stated that they were sending to wrong address, how would you respond to something you never received?

Mebbe just not being pyschic was his 'excuse'!










John


booyah!


----------

